# Hewlett-Packard Motherboard Driver Request?



## SilentSkies2889 (May 28, 2008)

I have a 2008 HP Compaq Presario C762NR notebook computer with Windows Vista x86 on it and according to CPU-Z 1.47, my computer's motherboard is manufactured by *HP* and model name is *30D9*.

I can't find anything on motherboards made by HP and if there is a reliable program I can download that can look for the REAL brand of it, much appreciated.

Now I know computer experts always say to update the motherboard drivers because it is the most overlooked. Isn't the Chipset basically the "motherboard driver"?


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

Compaq and Hp are one and the same. 
Look here:http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=2093&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=3678779


----------

